# the perfect nude.



## goldielockss (Jan 30, 2014)

does anyone have good recommendations for a good nude? everytime i see a beautiful color it looks so bad on me. i got so excited for the maybelline "the buffs" line and got a couple and they all look very bad on me. sorry if this had already been posted, couldnt seem to find another one.


----------



## msjaim (Feb 3, 2014)

The perfect nude depends on your skin tone. You may want to try the ones you have already with a med. Brown lip liner.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Feb 3, 2014)

msjaim said:


> The perfect nude depends on your skin tone. You may want to try the ones you have already with a med. Brown lip liner.









  After a long time I found my perfect nude but unfortunately it was LE. Trial and error with this.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 4, 2014)

what is your colour? it all depends on it.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 5, 2014)

msjaim said:


> The perfect nude depends on your skin tone. You may want to try the ones you have already with a med. Brown lip liner.


  This is great advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have Sin A Mon from the new Nude collection and when I first tried it on, it was a hot mess! LOL! But I used NYX's Nutmeg lip liner and it really looked nice together. Lip liner can make a world of difference!


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah i've found recently i like velvet teddy and myth together, still not what i wanted but trial and error!


----------

